# Is This GERD?



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

I went to the doctors (G.I.) yesterday but she keeps saying it's not necessary for any tests. My symptoms are really bad. I feel uncomfortable while standing or sitting up. It just feels like there is a gas bubble or gas pressure there. When I lie down and expand my stomach up and down I can feel this gurgling sound that almost sounds like a water bottle being shaken around. It's always there and really bad after meals and evening time. The doctor said it's from not digesting sugars.. but I'm doubtful. It's always there and that's why. It started all of a sudden. Could it be a hiatal hernia? Oh, and I always have burping and the taste of my food always comes up hours after I eat.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

Sure sounds like it...they won't do an endoscopy?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

No, the doctor says tests aren't necessary. It may have something to do with me being 13. =(


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

watchmedream,i replied again to What Causes This on the Pain/Bloating/Gas site.i think you should get an endocopy done or barium swallow. i think endocopy is prefereable b/c they can really see whats going on.like you i've been diagnosed with ibs but wonder if its gerd/hiatal hernia. one thing i've been told is that ibs(problems in the colon) can affect the entire digestive tract, so you may feel and have problem even as far up as swallowing. so i guess it could be only ibs.


----------

